

The PC App Store – coming soon from Google, Amazon or even Microsoft? - andysinclair
http://andysinclair.wordpress.com/2011/01/09/the-pc-app-store-coming-soon-from-google-amazon-or-even-microsoft/

======
Maciek416
If there's one example of this out there showing that it could in principle
work in the Windows world, it's gotta be Steam. I wonder if Valve has thought
about expanding beyond games?

